# help with zine



## hobogestapo (Dec 17, 2009)

my friend and i are doing a zine and we would like to have some stories and just random stuff.


----------



## skelabunny (Dec 17, 2009)

zines are super easy to make. make a small book outta paper. putt pix and random writting you want and just make photocopies to make yourself a few books. I make zines myself.


----------



## hobogestapo (Dec 18, 2009)

i want stories from other people from all walks of life any kind of a story


----------



## MARRIEDAMEXICAN (Dec 18, 2009)

Im more than willing to contribute....read "How I met my husband..." and let me know if you want anymore of my stories...I love to write.


----------



## finn (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't really think our stories are from all walks of life... I could be mistaken though.


----------



## hobogestapo (Dec 18, 2009)

yeah of course i will ask first. i've been out asking business men college kids moms dads everybody.


----------



## deadriotpunk (Dec 24, 2009)

if the zine is for the traveling community u should have a section wit upcoming events and concerts goin on in diff cities. i think that would be really cool


----------



## macks (Dec 24, 2009)

This sounds like a cool project, I'll see if I can dig something up to write about.


----------



## Apples (Dec 25, 2009)

Sorry to point this out but you should have posted this in the "your projects" section.


----------



## simpletoremember (Dec 25, 2009)

i have some art and some random babble i can contribute.


----------



## christianarchy (Dec 28, 2009)

the entire zines a compilation of stories? that sounds really rad and i'll contribute, although not all of my stories are great, but i'd be willing to type some up and let you see if you'd like em. lemme know.


----------



## hg14 (Dec 29, 2009)

i could send some of my doodles if ya want


----------



## hobogestapo (Dec 30, 2009)

hey thanks everybody for all the suggestions and help. you can pm me with any stories you have and if you want to send me anything let me know with a pm and i will get back to you. again thanks.


----------

